# Cycle NC anyone?



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

I bit the bullet and mailed in my registration for Cycle NC today. I had been holding off because of all the rain and tropical storms, but decided that this crappy weather we've been having has got to end sometime. I am only going to ride the last 3 days from Henderson to Oriental, so it should be a nice, easy, relatively flat ride.

They are limiting the number of riders to 1,200, so I had figured it was too late to register. But when I checked their website over the weekend, only about 900 had registered so far, so I decided to take my chances.


----------

